#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Thailands Public Holidays 2007

## dirtydog

January 01       New Years Day
January 02       ***
February 03      Makha Bucha day
February 05      ***
February 18-19 The Chinese New Year
April 06            Chakri Day 
April 13-17       Songkran The Thai New Year
May 01            Labour Day 
May 02            Visakha Bucha Day
May 05            Coronation Day
May 07            ***
July 29            Asanha Bucha Day 
July 30            Buddhist Lent Day
July 31            ***
August 12        Queens Birthday
August 13        ***
October 23       Chulalongkorn Day 
October 26       Buddhist Lent
November 24     Loy Kratong 
December 05     Kings Birthday 
December 10     Constitution Day
December 31     New Years Eve

Note: ***= Holiday fell on a weekend.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ I'm sure they'll manage to squeeze a few more in there somewhere. Lazy fekkers.

----------


## kingwilly

^ jaysus u whing pommy git - holidays are GOOD! bring them on i say!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> ^ jaysus u whing pommy git - holidays are GOOD! bring them on i say!


Not when you're not paid if you don't work.  :Mad:

----------

